# Hamilton, ON



## CDNGamma (7 Nov 2012)

Hello,

     I have been looking for contact info on a reserve unit in Hamilton, On. It is a Service unit. on James street north near the water. I can only find NAVY units there, but not service unit. If anyone can provide me with info I would be greatful. I also know they parade on thursday nights.


----------



## MikeL (7 Nov 2012)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/units-unites/unit-unite-eng.asp?id=206



> Join Our Unit
> 
> CF Reserve Barracks Hamilton
> 650 Catharine Street North
> ...


----------



## Occam (7 Nov 2012)

31 Service Battalion has a company based in Hamilton at the HMCS Star location on Catherine St N, if I'm not mistaken.  Phone: (519)-660-5275, which is actually in London at Wolseley Barracks.


----------



## CDNGamma (7 Nov 2012)

Thank you for the help.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2012)

Or did you mean The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry (Wentworth Regiment):

John W. Foote, VC, CD Armoury
200 James Street North
Hamilton, Ontario
L8N 4C1
(905) 972-4001

Found here (first hit).


----------



## Occam (7 Nov 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Or did you mean The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry (Wentworth Regiment):



They're infantry, not a service battallion.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2012)

Yeah, I get that.  

My reply was based on this:



			
				CDNGamma said:
			
		

> on *James street north* near the water


----------



## Occam (7 Nov 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get that.
> 
> My reply was based on this:



James St. Armories are actually downtown, but I'm from Hamilton and didn't expect you to know that.  The reserve unit near the water is the Service Btn.     

The RHLIs, ASH of C, and a Sigs Sqn are at James St.


----------



## Bluebulldog (7 Nov 2012)

Occam...you mean 23 Svc. Bn. 

A know a few of them. They actually do a lot of their training out of JFA, but you are correct, their actual HQ is on Catherine St. Same as HMCS Star.


----------



## Occam (7 Nov 2012)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Occam...you mean 23 Svc. Bn.
> 
> A know a few of them. They actually do a lot of their training out of JFA, but you are correct, their actual HQ is on Catherine St. Same as HMCS Star.



Ooops...someone hasn't updated the DND internet site - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/31cbg_hq/units-unites/index-eng.asp refers to a 31 Svc Bn.

However, the 2 ASG website on the DWAN refers to 23 Svc Bn, which is comprised of 23 Fd Amb, 705 (Hamilton) Comm Sqn, 2 Int Pl and 31 MP Pl...and even that doesn't look like it's been updated lately.


----------



## Bluebulldog (7 Nov 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Ooops...someone hasn't updated the DND internet site - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/31cbg_hq/units-unites/index-eng.asp refers to a 31 Svc Bn.
> 
> However, the 2 ASG website on the DWAN refers to 23 Svc Bn, which is comprised of 23 Fd Amb, 705 (Hamilton) Comm Sqn, 2 Int Pl and 31 MP Pl...and even that doesn't look like it's been updated lately.



Whats that? ........outdated and incomplete info?.........never!! :sarcasm:


----------



## CFR FCS (7 Nov 2012)

23 Svc Bn Hamilton, 21 Svc Bn in Windsor have been amalgamated with 22 Svc Bn in London all of which are part of 31 Bde , hence the new name 31 Svc Bn. Each city has a Coy sized element with the Bn HQ in London. This happened a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bluebulldog (7 Nov 2012)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> 23 Svc Bn Hamilton, 21 Svc Bn in Windsor have been amalgamated with 22 Svc Bn in London all of which are part of 31 Bde , hence the new name 31 Svc Bn. Each city has a Coy sized element with the Bn HQ in London. This happened a couple of years ago.



Seen. My apologies, as some of us still refer to it as 23, same as the Field Ambulance.


----------

